# Scentsy wickless candles



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,
My wonderful wife just started selling Scentsy. I am trying to help her with a bit of help and support. Its a wickless candle. They smell great and have lots of different scents that are called melts. They are safe around kids and animals because there is no flame or smoke. Please take a moment to check out her website!http://www.scentsy.com/djohnson

Thank You
Mike


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I absolutely love them....one of my friends, a teacher, sells them, even the school has bought them and has them in the offices....love all the wonderful scents.......hope she does well in sales, it is a great product.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I really love those scensty! They are soo good! I love it. It is great product!!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I just started selling Scentsy. I absolutely fell in love with the product and decided I'd like to sell it!


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

There is a 10% discount on all products this month.


----------

